# Solved: "Wireless Network Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## surrealkiller (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello all. I'm running Windows 7 professional on an HP 4320s probook. I recently uninstalled some of the HP programs because I never used them (sorry can't remember which) and now I cant connect to the internet. I get the error message in the thread's title.
I've tried ipconfig/release and the fix that has netsh ip textlog in it and i've also disabled the IP helper. None of these have worked. I looked for webroot in services.msc but couldnt find it so i don't think that's the problem either. 
Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you successfully connect by ethernet?

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## surrealkiller (Dec 10, 2011)

Downloaded the tool. Im doing all of the things you said now. Brb


----------



## surrealkiller (Dec 10, 2011)

when i try to connect via internet it also says that the "local area connection" doesn't have a valid IP address. 
I can't get the print screen key to work on my laptop so I can't take a screen shot of xirrus. I tried alt+prt sc as well as just prt sc. Here is what it says though

SSID: frankenstein-wireless MAC: 58:94:6B:A9:8F:38

BSSID: Netgear:5D:C2:71 IP: 169.254.70.54

Channel: 2,6 DNS: n/a

Signal: -31 dBm Gateway: n/a

Mode: 801.11n External IP:

Here is what ipconfig has to say:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\CAconnects>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MININT-94SE2FC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-94-6B-A9-8F-39
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Mobile Broadband adapter Mobile Broadband Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HP un2420 Mobile Broadband Module Network
Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-C6-00-00-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-CA-55-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-94-6B-A9-8F-38
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::312e:27bc:ed46:4636%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.70.54(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 408458347
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-F6-90-AC-98-4B-E1-9A-0C-59
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{C88DDF95-C0D3-441D-82BC-68113C3DC702}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{23F20A70-3977-4613-925C-A0D2BF9B35DB}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\CAconnects>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On some laptops it is necessary to also use the Fn key: Fn + Alt + PrtSc. With Windows 7 (and Vista) I find it easier and more convenient to use the Snipping Tool to grab screen shots.

What security application(s) do you have (firewall, security suite, anti-virus, etc.)?

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## surrealkiller (Dec 10, 2011)

SOLVED! You guys are the s**t. Definitely got a donation coming your way. (and i got the screen shot for you too lol. Thx for the Fn+alt tip)


----------

